
Why Angels Continue to Invest in Consumer Internet Deals - jasonlbaptiste
http://blog.summation.net/2008/09/why-angels-continue-to-invest-in-consumer-internet-deals.html
======
dshah
Great points made as to why angel investors seem to favor consumer Internet.

As an angel investor myself, I'd add one more reason why:

Consumer internet is just a lot more fun than enterprise software. Who wants
to talk about enterprise intrusion detection for the Fortune 500 when you
don't have to?

~~~
jwilliams
I think these reasons verge on a tautology.

Consumer solutions are cheaper, because they are often free/cheap - therefore
you don't need to guarantee a high level of service.

Whereas, business solutions generally require some defined QoS. So you need to
invest more - but on the flip-side, it's easier to turn this into defined
revenue.

------
auston
I definitely think there aren't enough investments in B2B companies.

------
jasonlbaptiste
ill be following up with my own post btw.

